# Yanmar YM2000 Overrun Clutch



## James H Newsome (Oct 7, 2020)

I recently purchased a YM2000 with finish mower, and I've purchased a 4' rotary mower. The new rotary mower came with a PTO shaft which will require cutting down a few inches in order to also use an OVERRUN CLUTCH. 

I'm not sure if there's a specification for the right OVERRUN CLUTCH but have found this one on Agri-Supply. Is this one sufficient or is there a better recommendation?

https://www.agrisupply.com/rls1-ove...rO0NKwTv_bzXQLfip5JFiyk32B3skp3xoCZCQQAvD_BwE


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

James H Newsome said:


> I recently purchased a YM2000 with finish mower, and I've purchased a 4' rotary mower. The new rotary mower came with a PTO shaft which will require cutting down a few inches in order to also use an OVERRUN CLUTCH.
> 
> I'm not sure if there's a specification for the right OVERRUN CLUTCH but have found this one on Agri-Supply. Is this one sufficient or is there a better recommendation?
> 
> https://www.agrisupply.com/rls1-ove...rO0NKwTv_bzXQLfip5JFiyk32B3skp3xoCZCQQAvD_BwE


James, 

Welcome, and YES, that's the better one to have as it has the grease fitting. I have the same one on my machine. Plus, ASC has a better price than any of the others I've seen. You'll save $10. 

ASC is like Tractor Supply or Rural King or Farm-and-Fleet. Just that they are located in the southeast. I've only been to one store before and since done online ordering and delivery.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

When measuring to cut the PTO shaft be sure the lift arms are raised to potential transport height and/or rear of deck raised to find the closest travel limits of the mower to the tractor, also allow sufficient room to disconnect from tractor. if the shaft is left too long it could cause binding during use and make disconnecting an issue.
The one you’re looking at is greasable so that’s beneficial. I’ve never had a tractor that required an overriding clutch so cannot really speak to which is better.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BinVa said:


> I’ve never had a tractor that required an overriding clutch so cannot really speak to which is better.


Depends on the tractor and the era it was made. Many have the over-run clutch build in the tractor gearing system and a few do not have this feature. So, an external add-on must be used.


----------



## James H Newsome (Oct 7, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> James,
> 
> Welcome, and YES, that's the better one to have as it has the grease fitting. I have the same one on my machine. Plus, ASC has a better price than any of the others I've seen. You'll save $10.
> 
> ASC is like Tractor Supply or Rural King or Farm-and-Fleet. Just that they are located in the southeast. I've only been to one store before and since done online ordering and delivery.


BMaverick,
Thanks much for replying and confirming that the Overrunning Clutch reference is a good choice for my tractor. I will order it first thing Monday.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> Depends on the tractor and the era it was made. Many have the over-run clutch build in the tractor gearing system and a few do not have this feature. So, an external add-on must be used.


I’m familiar with the concept...I’ve just never owned a tractor that needed one myself. I believe it was a neighbor’s Ford that I retrieved from his pond!! Personally I don’t believe a direct drive(transmission drive) PTO is safe for use with a mower or any equipment with enough inertial force to control the tractor. Overrunning clutches have their place and I have them on several pieces of equipment. It’s their use on an unsafe(opinion) tractor PTO system I have issue with. that’s just my opinion. B.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BinVa said:


> I’m familiar with the concept ... It’s their use on an unsafe (opinion) tractor PTO system I have issue with. that’s just my opinion. B.


In my posting here of every message has my tractor attachments. It once listed a JD261 finish mower. Before I had the over-run clutch even on the tractor, (it sat in a box in the garage), I was moving a pasture near a pond. Needless to say, got too close to the pond as the bank had very soft soil. The tractor started to sink some and the mower was spitting dirt. In a reflex moment, I hit the clutch to disengage the PTO drive. Well, that mower's power to the blades hit the soil, the motion of energy reversed and started to move the tractor in a sudden lurking forward event. Nearly knocked me out of the seat towards the pond. After the event, I went to the garage and got the box. It's now used for attachments that spin with strong momentum. 

There are PTO items where it's not needed like a generator. 

Tractors are machines. Today they have safety devices, but the devices are only as good as the person who is taking the caution not to be injured or even die. Any machine can be unsafe. We as operators need to understand the functions and the capabilities to use in a safe manner. 

My brother-in-law now is an owner of an AC D17. It doesn't have a ROPs nor a cab. It's 60+Hp and the seat almost hangs off the rear of the machine. Machines in the pre-70s operated today by people can be harmful without knowing how the previous generations naturally understood what safety meant. I'm very pro-ROPs as in my life time know of 2 families who one lost a father and the other a son on tractors without them. 

Sure, we get these machines and the first 10 or more pages have all these SAFETY dos and do nots. Working in a manufacturing plant, twice a year people sit down and need to read the entire safety handbook to keep up with knowing what to watch out for. 

My machine is a gray market import. I'm very happy to say it was refurbished by a UTDA company, Fredrick's Outdoor Equipment. Not only is the machine refurbished to like 'new', the machine gets all the US required safety hardware too. It's not a VN rebuild at all. Years later, I hope to pass the machine down to a son or grandkid. Knowing how important safety is for UTDA dealers, the better it is passing the machine down to a new generation.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Direct drive PTO's can be dangerous. I lived with this for 25 years before the ORC's came on the market. A 5 ft brush hog on the NAA would push you 50 plus feet with the clutch pedal in and standing on the brake pedals. You had to plan well in advance when mowing a tight field, or you would wind up in a fence, trees, or over a hill. I have one on the NAA now and keep a spare even though I have not had to use it in 7 years now. I will not run a brush hog now without a ORC, live power or independent PTO. Not very nimble now and don't think the heart can take the stress of a tractor out of control.


----------



## James H Newsome (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks for all the comments/advice about the safety of using the OVERRUN CLUTCH. My Yanmar YM2000 came with one but it is worn out. Also, the driveshaft on the new JBar Rotary Mower I purchased is too long to use with the OVERRUN CLUTCH, and I wanted to try the mower out. Even though I've used several tractors over my lifetime this is my first experience with a tractor without an internal overrun clutch. It was certainly an eyeopener experience.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

James H Newsome said:


> Thanks for all the comments/advice about the safety of using the OVERRUN CLUTCH. My Yanmar YM2000 came with one but it is worn out.


Ah, you have an LMC box blade. Same here. Is yours the same or the next grade up?


----------



## James H Newsome (Oct 7, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> Ah, you have an LMC box blade. Same here. Is yours the same or the next grade up?


Mine is the Standard, which is the step up to the Economy. It came with the tractor.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

James H Newsome said:


> Mine is the Standard, which is the step up to the Economy. It came with the tractor.


Ah, that is so much better than my economy. The 2 differences are; 1- rippers are longer, 2- the base blade is replaceable. 

I do need longer rippers. Found that these work great for making rows for gardens. The spacing is ideal too for all 3 of them.


----------



## James H Newsome (Oct 7, 2020)

I don't know what the difference in cost is between the Economy and Standard implements, but I agree that the Standard is the more desirable one to have. I was excited about it coming with my tractor, but I've found that it's not the right blade to dress a gravel driveway. It will move far more dirt and rock than the YM2000 is capable of pulling.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

James H Newsome said:


> but I've found that it's not the right blade to dress a gravel driveway.


I found the straight blade for a gravel drive works really well. Here's what I do. It also applies to snow, but the blade is turned the other facing direction. 

- Using a level, make sure the straight blade is good. 
- Aim the tractor down the driveway on the RT side.
- Take the straight blade from perpendicular to the driveway to one hole facing to the center of the driveway.
- Set the blade down to about 1/4-in to 1/2-in above the driveway.
- Move at a steady pace. Keep the gravel going towards the center.
- Turn around at the end, keeping RT once again, getting the gravel to the center.
- At the end, turn around.
- Aim tractor down the middle.
- Make the straight blade perpendicular again.
- Lower the blade to the driveway height.
- Move at a steady pace.
- At the end, turn around and make a 2nd center pass.
- Driveway is now improved. 

A box blade is good for laying down NEW gravel. It's a tad different going down the drive. There are a few YT vids to show it's use. 

Hope this helps. I tend to refresh the driveway after the Spring rains each year and once before Fall begins as weeds tend to pop up or new gravel is laid.


----------



## James H Newsome (Oct 7, 2020)

James H Newsome said:


> I recently purchased a YM2000 with finish mower, and I've purchased a 4' rotary mower. The new rotary mower came with a PTO shaft which will require cutting down a few inches in order to also use an OVERRUN CLUTCH.
> 
> I'm not sure if there's a specification for the right OVERRUN CLUTCH but have found this one on Agri-Supply. Is this one sufficient or is there a better recommendation?
> 
> https://www.agrisupply.com/rls1-ove...rO0NKwTv_bzXQLfip5JFiyk32B3skp3xoCZCQQAvD_BwE


I installed this ORC and it works great with my rotary mower. I did have to cut down my PTO shaft.


----------

